# Yeppon / Emu park kayak club / locations



## cybertech (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all, I am moving to Yeppoon in the next week or so from Noosa and was wondering if anyone knows of a fishing kayak club up that way. The Noosa Yakkers club here is awesome and was hoping there is something like that up that way. Also does anyone know where to find a map of all the reefs and rocks around Yeppoon. The main rock I keep coming across is Bluff Rock, but im hoping to find a few more reefs close to land to venture out on. Most of the maps I seem to be finding though are reefs too far out for a kayak.

any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Cybertech
Profish45


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

There's no club that I know of.
Bluff rock is good when the macks are running but not much the rest of the time. It's an easy paddle on the right day. You can launch from the marina or the beach.
I've never looked for a map of the reefs but there's "Clayton's reef" which is where they used to dump the scallop shells. It's not that far off Lammermoor beach.
There's also a wreck off Farnborough but no idea where sorry.
The Keppels are doable on the right day, some days really glass out. Some really huge squid out there if you can find them - look over shallow weedy areas and some of the reefs.
There's a series of reefs off Emu park but you'll need to learn the tides, a lot of this area gets dry at low tide. In fact, tides will be your biggest issue. On the big tides most areas become unfishable and the fish rarely bite anyway.
Lots of people kayak in Causeway lake (there may be crocs in there) but I found it really tough fishing. Best when the big tides are pushing over the causeway or at night with live bait.
Ross creek right in town can hold good crabs at times and has some bream and flathead.
My fave spot was fishing creek (may also contain crocs) but you really had to watch the tides. I liked to drive up Farnborough beach and launch on a run out tide (you can't drive the beach at the top of the tide) on a smaller tide. There's everything in there, I caught barra, jacks, flathead, whiting, bream, toads, rays, threadfin and hooked a few sharks.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I too used to yak fish Yeppoon - and have a beard. Troppo used to yak fish Yeppoon - also beared. It's a prerequisite.

There's a few options around but no clubs that I know of;

- Of the inshore islands Pelican (incorrectly named on Google Earth) is the most accessible (4km ENE of Emu Park) and fishy. There is a particularly nice bommie off the southern edge where I have got GT's and Queenies on poppers, I swear i had a small yellowtail king on one day and no doubt there would be Spaniards crusing the current lines. Very easy protected launch at Emu Park boat ramp.

- I havent yakked them but there are small islands off of Zilzie at the mouth of Coorooman Creek. I know a bloke who regularly walks the beach in this area and does very well (he can catch a fish in a bathtub but still - there's fish there). BEach launch at Zilzie?










- More towards Yeppoon you have Ritamada. Easy beach launch from Tanby Point estate or a 4wd over some sand tracks at Ritamada itself and then beach launch, long walk if tide is out. The rocks and broken ground is some nice country - we caught pike, wolf herring, fingermark, cod etc trolling - lots of bait species so there's be bigger stuff around. Tuna will come in close and work in season, some nice current lines off the eastern edges.

- Iron Pot is a local spot. Launch would be down some stairs then a proetcted-ish beach launch. There spotties and other macks there in season - gets hit hard by the tinny brigade as its close to the marina.

- Just off the marina at Rosslyn Bay there has been dredging outlets in the past. Not sure if they are still doing it at the moment but often youll see boats out there. Maybe a km or two outside the entrance. Probably a bit of traffic but if you stuck to the west as you exited it would be ok. I dont have the marks but im sure you could sneak over and borrow it from a tinny sitting there. Likely to hold fingermark, cod etc. There's also a bloke who regularly trolls the marina walls in a canadian canoe, he must do ok as his is there fairly regularly.










- As you head north you go out towards the Mecure resort (or follow Farnborough beach if you have a 4wd) you will find your way to fishing creek. It can take a little bit of effort to suss out where the fish hold, and when the tides move but it can be a very fruitful spot. You can also cross the mouth over the northern side and you will see some old fishing huts - the section of bank marked with the red line is awesome for anything and everything. Note that crocs up to 4m have been spotted up the further reaches of waterpark creek so just need to keep that in mind.










- Then there's the option of an extended paddle to Keppel (or any of the other islands) or alternately put the yak on the ferry and go across. Plenty of spots to rustle up a mixed bag over there. The local islands can be exceptionally fruitful if you work out where and when. If you wanted to pop a GT in the yak - this is the place 

I'm no longer down that way regularly, or if I am and the weather is good i'm generally stinkboating. I'm sure you'll have some fun and get some fish. Good luck!

edit: can't believe I forgot the Causeway Lake, remembered after reading Junglefishers post. It is located where the "4" is on the second map. It's a well known area and most people do fish it on the bigger run in tides. I haven't had heaps of luck there but also havent tried all that much. The upper reachs can get quite shallow but at dusk there's always plenty of surface action - mostly mullet but plenty of other stuff too. Small poppers etc and you'd do ok i reckon.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Where beefs has marked the fishing huts is a well known spot for black jewfish. I never got there as the paddle across the front is bloody hard work and the drive to launch on that side is a few hours. Watch the tides!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> Where beefs has marked the fishing huts is a well known spot for black jewfish. I never got there as the paddle across the front is bloody hard work and the drive to launch on that side is a few hours. Watch the tides!


Defintiely watch the tides - also remember your bungs.... I didnt have mine the one time we went over there. There was standing waves due to the run out tide in the mouth of the bay. I got stuck on them and in the position i was a wave was constantly breaking over my bung hole (*kayaks bung hole).... By the time i managed to get out of there, there was enough water in the yak to keep the bung hole permanently submerged, more water into the hull. I managed to paddle until it become too unstable at which point I bailed (*fell) out. Luckily into shoulder depth water where I could drag myself to the nearest sand bank. tl:dr - strong tides, remember your bungs.

We cleaned up on bream and flathead on our trip over there. Barra, queenfish are common. You'd get Macks and Tuna in from the heads on a decent tide with clean water. It's a sweet spot. 4m crocs on the front page of the newspaper stopped me going again....


----------



## cybertech (Jun 3, 2012)

that's awesome information, thanks all for the info and maps etc. Im pumped to try out the yak fishing up there, I dare say it will take me a few trips to get use to the location and where to go. Tides seem to be mentioned a lot, so that im sure is going to be an experience.

Is there a preferred tackleshop that people like either in Yeppoon or Rocky, I went into BCF and tackle world last week when I was up there and had a walk around, didn't speak to anyone, was just looking. However good helpful knowledge and service is better then cheap prices.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

There's some good blokes at Barra Jack's in Rocky (which is the Tackle World you went to i'd say). See Clint.


----------



## cybertech (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry, yep it was barra jacks not tackle world


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

cybertech said:


> sorry, yep it was barra jacks not tackle world


no you were right - it is tackle world, its just known locally as Barra Jacks


----------

